# Introdução Quebra-Ossos Cordilheira Cantábrica



## Cadito (18 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

Notícia da reintrodução de um casal de Quebra-Ossos nos Picos de Europa 80 anos depois:

http://www.rtpa.es/asturias:Primera...uebrantahuesos-en-los-Picos_111392646882.html


----------



## Cadito (1 Ago 2014 às 00:54)

Quinto quebra-ossos chega à Cordilheira Cantábrica.

Fonte: "El Comercio"

http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/oriente/201407/31/chloe-quinto-quebrantahuesos-vuela-20140731171550.html


----------



## belem (1 Ago 2014 às 01:01)

Pelo menos um quebra-ossos já foi observado a sobrevoar o interior do nosso país ainda há pouco tempo (deixei a referência no tópico do Yellowstone ibérico).


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Ago 2014 às 15:21)

Alguma ideia de onde veio?


----------



## Cadito (1 Ago 2014 às 16:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> Alguma ideia de onde veio?



Tens aqui o link, Seattle 92, para o post supracitado do belem: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/yellowstone-iberico-4979-12.html#post366847

Foi em Junho de 2011 e veio da Andaluzia...


----------



## Cadito (20 Ago 2014 às 12:04)

Foi encontrado morto um dos quebra-ossos que tinha sido libertado em Julho na Cordilheira Cantábrica. 

Fonte: "El Diario Montañes"

http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/occidental-liebana/201408/20/localizado-muerto-quebrantahuesos-liberados-20140819184622.html


----------



## Cadito (1 Set 2014 às 14:53)

Uma Águia-Real feriu um Quebra-Ossos que tinha sido libertado no passado dia 21 de Julho.

Fonte: _"Diario de León"_

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/provincia/aguila-hiere-quebrantahuesos-intenta-repoblar-picos_917073.html


----------



## camrov8 (1 Set 2014 às 19:47)

é a lei da natureza


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

> No passado mês de Maio, um quebra-ossos (Gypaetus barbatus) visitou território português, tendo sido registada a sua presença nos distritos de Coimbra, Guarda e Viseu.
> 
> Esta ave, conhecida pelo nome de Bujarayza, é uma fêmea que foi libertada em Cazorla, Andaluzia, em 2014, no âmbito do programa de reintrodução desta espécie que está a decorrer em Espanha.


----------

